# I'm looking to adopt a male rat near Charlotte, NC



## tkd92 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello! I am located in Charlotte, NC. I have contacted several breeders in my area, but they haven't responded at all  I would prefer a younger or baby male, but am own to adopting an older male. I am partial to dumbo rats.Please let me know if anyone knows of any accidental litters, reputable breeders, etc in my area. I am willing to travel, also. Thank you!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Completely off topic but I'M FROM NC TOO!! I'm from Marion, NC. three to four hours away from Charlotte. It's nice to meet another north carolinian! Now back to your post.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in nc too. But its probably quite a distance from you (bryson city) I have taken in 4 rats. One of which is a male with three females. I'm on pregnancy watch on the three females. So I may possibly have babies available or a male double Rex dumbo available.


----------

